# λάφι



## parakseno

I've got another one... "το λάφι της Γενοβέφας". Couldn't find anything in my dictionaries about "λάφι".


----------



## anthodocheio

That's because it is ελάφι. You know, the deer. It is quite common to cut letters in Greek if it is to sound better.


----------



## parakseno

ελάφι as in Santa's raindeer?


----------



## parakseno

Errr... by the way, who is "Γενοβέφα"? God, I have a lot of questions today, haven't I?


----------



## anthodocheio

Yes as in Santa's but this one is propably cooked as Genovefa is a female name, AND, there is a famous cook - lady here in Greece who is called Vefa. I don't know if it is about her.


----------



## parakseno

Poor ελαφάκι... 

But I doubt it's about this cruel Genovefa   since after a while, the author continues with:
"Aυτό το λάφι βύζαινε το γιο της Γενοβέφας, το Σιτσεφρίδο, κάθε φορά που ο θίασος έπαιζε τη σχετική παντομίμα."

The names don't tell me much... but "Sitzefrido" doesn't sound very Greek to me...


----------



## anthodocheio

To me neither.


----------



## parakseno

I think I found something... There is an opera with this name (Genoveva) composed by Robert Schumann based on a Germanic legend. I don't know much about this opera or the legend (shame on me...). It seems that Genoveva (and her son) were saved by a deer, after her husband Siegfried wanted to put her to death because he thought she was unfaithful to him.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genevieve_of_Brabant


----------



## ireney

LOL!! Took me a while to actually understand that you were talking about Vefa anthodocheio! 

Parakseno yeap it's Genoveva of the legend it speaks about.


----------

